# Just beautiful (K) and helpful



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

http://encyclopediaofneedlework.com/chapter_8.html

Knitting - Chapter VIII
Position of the hands 172
Casting on 173
Stitches 178
Stocking knitting 182
Scalloped edge 183
Heels 184
Toes 189
Mending knitting 190
Piqué patterns 195
Patent knitting 201
Turkish stitch 201
Knitting patterns 203
Knitted Lace 210


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Very interesting thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

great link thanks!


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

wow... this is so interesting, and detailed....thank you so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## batjr (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you so much! As a long time knitter and crocheter, I am always looking for some new pattern to challenge me.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Very interesting, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

Amazing what a massive library the internet has become! Thank you for introducing me to this lovely book.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Great resource.....Thank you


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks x


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. All you Mac users, if you choose the "reader" option, you can print or save to pdf the text and pictures. It turns out very legible.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, what a find, thank you for sharing!


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Lot of information there -- thanks!


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

Totally brillant! Thanks so much!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this site..


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

quite an encyclopedia - thanks for the link


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow! That is a terrific resource. Thanks.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Great resource, especially when learning a new handicraft. Thanks


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

dorfor said:


> http://encyclopediaofneedlework.com/chapter_8.html
> 
> Knitting - Chapter VIII
> Position of the hands 172
> ...


What a neat book. Interesting heel patterns for socks, amongst a lot of other things. Thanks so much.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Many thanks for sharing this wonderful book!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

The link isn't working. Hopefully I'll remember to check it later.


----------

